# Funny horse-related bumper stickers...post your faves!!



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

^not really horse-related, but i like it : )























































:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The one I have on my car is the same on in my signature:

Unless it weighs a ton - it's just a horse!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw one the other day that said, "Dressage riders never die, they just half-pass on." I was so happy that someone in Alabama knew what dressage was. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Story of my life:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

**** i laughed so hard at the 'i whisper, but my horse doesnt listen' one!!! haha i love these you guys!!!! DDD


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I need that "my quarter horse beat up your 4th level dressage horse" lol too cute!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw a "Does the trailer make my butt look big?" one...made me giggle


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHAHA these are great!!! Keep em comin!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have this one on my horse trailer:


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have one on my truck that says: I gelded the horse...and he didn't even tailgate. I'll try to get a pic of it this evening.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hehe!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

charlicata said:


> I have one on my truck that says: I gelded the horse...and he didn't even tailgate. I'll try to get a pic of it this evening.



eheeheheheehehee...heheehe..hehehee... :lol::lol::lol: Love it. 

I had the one "But officer that wasn't a u-turn, it was a roll back" on my car before I started getting it ready to be painted. :-(

Knew a guy who had on his truck one that said "If you can read this sign I've lost my horse" thought it was cute.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

lol! funny signs guys!! On my truck I have two, one says

HorseWork _before_ Homework

and the other one says:
It's an Appaloosa thing, you wouldn't Understand.

I saw one that said:
A woman needs two animals, the horse of her dreams, and a jack*ss to pay for it.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> .
> A woman needs two animals, the horse of her dreams, and a jack*ss to pay for it.


If I ever found this sticker, I wouldn't hesitate to put it on the back of my car. Preferably in large writing


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have one on each side window (trailblazer bak windows) each one says "Put your *** on some class ride a" one says paint and one says Appaloosa tho I don't own an appy anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pines4equines (Jul 17, 2011)

Hay! Most of these bumper stickers are ours! Thank you and enjoying sticking it to your car!!!! Horse Hollow Press Inc.: For all your horse publication needs!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

sarahver said:


> If I ever found this sticker, I wouldn't hesitate to put it on the back of my car. Preferably in large writing


I see this one every year at Equine Affaire in November. How much would it cost to send a $2 bumper stick to the other side of the planet?


----------



## pines4equines (Jul 17, 2011)

*Hay*

That "A woman needs two animals..." is one of our bumper stickers. Thank you!PS: Previous poster LOVE your tag line. We have Very Funny Horse Bumper Stickers on facebook. I will post this with credit!!! PS: Previous poster LOVE your tag line. We have Very Funny Horse Bumper Stickers on facebook. I will post this with credit!!! 

Horse Hollow Press Inc.: For all your horse publication needs!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom and i designed a few of our own for our truck. My favorite is

*I only need two animals: the horse of my dreams and a jackass to pay for it.*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

pines4equines said:


> Previous poster LOVE your tag line. I will post this with credit!!! PS: Previous poster LOVE your tag line.
> Horse Hollow Press Inc.: For all your horse publication needs!


thanks. I'm already selling it in bumper sticker form. It hasn't quite hit the web yet.


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

I think this one is funny, mostly the pictures.


----------



## NinitheNinja (Jul 11, 2011)

I found one!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

omg that grass guzzler one is so cute!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I need a fun one to put on my trailer! Anyone got any? My mare and I Event 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My hoofprints are in the sand.
My truck is stuck in the mud!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jclarke (Jul 18, 2011)

Really great, I enjoyed it.
Thanks for share friends
I uploading some pics.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the grass guzzler! Would be perfect on my diesel hog! 

I don't have any on my vehicles, but do have an old metal tack box that they go on. I think my fave is "If you can't slide or spin, stay out of the warm up pen"


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I have one that says honk if you are horsey. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I like these


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHAHA these are crackin me up!!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

ItzKayley said:


> I have one that says honk if you are horsey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I want that one!!! :lol:

This morning I saw one on a truck that said "Its just one bucking thing after another." Underneath the words was a line of alternating bucking bulls and broncs. It was pretty neat.


----------



## dreamsintotreasure (Jun 22, 2011)

This isn't a bumper sticker but I still love it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> My mom and i designed a few of our own for our truck. My favorite is
> 
> *I only need two animals: the horse of my dreams and a jackass to pay for it.*


That is fantastic!! All of them are great....but this is my fav so far!!!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

For the dressage people:









"I do my best thinking inside of the box"

Jumpers:









Haha this would be great on a trailer:









LOLZ








A friend of mine (who is about 60 years old) has one that says "Still plays with horses"

As for eventing, I know its a barrel thing but I've seen eventers have tshirts with it:
"3 phases, 2 hearts, 1 passion"


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

One I saw the other day although not even close to horsey 
"I'm only speeding because I really gotta pee"


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol:I saw one that I thought was hilarious!
RIDE NAKED
(put some color in your cheeks)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^

Hahaha thats hilarious! Though outside of the barn people would tend to think of riding something else besides a horse.. hehe..


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Bahaha


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

heheheh love the one "well behaved horses rarely make it to grand prix" XD


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i have this little pony on the window of my car.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

i have this one on the back of my trailor


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha these are funny!! I only have one that says "Ellen and Tess" With a show horse on top of it


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol i have this one


----------



## NinitheNinja (Jul 11, 2011)

Just found a bunch of them!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll share a few I like.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Few more.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

On the back of a very nice pickup truck being driven by a young blonde woman was, "No, this ain't my boyfriend's truck". Thought that was cute.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, lol  I haz a pinto!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

These are awesome lol!!! I want the "free horse apples to all tailgaters"!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am SO getting the "Live love laugh neigh" one, and the "I am a professional" shot one. As an aspiring vet, it's perfect! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

